# 3 or 4 blade prop 15 foot Maverick HPX-V



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Boat is a 15 foot Maverick HPX-V 2004 about 900 lbs. boat, motor, battery etc. remote steering with the new 30 HP Suzuki.
Current motor: 2021 30 HP Suzuki with stock aluminum prop. The 30 HP replaced the 40 HP Yamaha with SS prop.
I knew that going from a 40 to a 30 HP would sacrifice some performance. WOT with the 30 Suzuki is 25.5 and cruises at 17 to 18 MPH. Boat handles about the same except for WOT and hole shot a little more sluggish.

I am OK with the speed since most of the time I cruise 18-20 MPH anyway. Would a 4 blade SS prop help with hole shots and fuel efficiency? My research indicated that a 3-blade SS would increase top end speed. I am more concerned with getting up on plane faster and the best fuel efficiency. I also read that a "cupped SS prop" could solve the problems better than a 4 -blade prop?

May 2, 2022: Installed a new Solas 4 blade aluminum 11" pitch. A definite 50% hole shot improvement. Also stays on minim um plane even going into the wind. I lost about 1 mph WOT. However, I rarely use WOT. Also seems to stay on plane at 16 MPH. Would upgrading to a stainless 4 blade effect anything plus orminus?


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

What is your WOT rpm. Prop pitch. And diameter. And style.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

brotatochip33 said:


> What is your WOT rpm. Prop pitch. And diameter. And style.


I do not have gauges. However, at full throttle there is no over rev warning so I can assume close to 6000 of the 6300 rpm maximum. Aluminum 3-blade prop 10 1/4 X 12. Tis is the prop that came with the new motor. Another number on the prop reads: DSC-1. Going from a 40 HP Yamaha to a 30 HP Suzuki the WOT appears predicable. However, I believe a few more MPH should be possible.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Subscribed, suzuki 30 here also


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Without real rpm numbers there is not much anyone will be able to suggest.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

brotatochip33 said:


> Without real rpm numbers there is not much anyone will be able to suggest.


You are correct. I will have to get the Suzuki gauge.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

With just me I'm turning stock prop 6000 at 29mph on my BT Micro


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> With just me I'm turning stock prop 6000 at 29mph on my BT Micro


I can never achieve 29 mph with my 15 foot Maverick HPX-V. Even with the original 40 Yamaha I got 34 MPH. With the boat loaded with me I am about 1100 LBS including 18 gallon livewell. I just ordered a 4-blade Solas prop 10 1/4X11Aluminum. If it increases hole shot I'll buy a stainless prop. I will be selling my stock aluminum prop if you are interested?


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> With just me I'm turning stock prop 6000 at 29mph on my BT Micro


I see the gross weight on that model is 400 LBS. Your boat has a narrower beam and I am sure not as heavy as my 15 Maverick. The alleged 300 lb Maverick quickly gains weight. 300 LBS has to be the empty weight without a center console also. So I am at least 1000 lbs loaded with just me.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

brotatochip33 said:


> What is your WOT rpm. Prop pitch. And diameter. And style.


10.2 diameter 11 inch pitch 4- blade aluminum.


----------



## cculp218 (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you recall what size prop was on the yamaha?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Any updates on prop choice?


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

michaelgxx said:


> 10.2 diameter 11 inch pitch 4- blade aluminum.


I installed a new 


michaelgxx said:


> 10.2 diameter 11 inch pitch 4- blade aluminum.


New Suzuki gauge shows 5900 WOT with the 4 blade aluminum and speed 25.2 consistent. Stays on plan now with a little less throttle. So I lost less than 1 MPH WOT with the 4 blade..


----------

